# Blasc 2.0 mir ist was ganz schlimmes passiert



## Riatta (18. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da mein blasc client 2.0 die chars nicht mehr übertragen hat und auch eine neue version nicht gefunden wurde, entschloss ich mich den blasc client zu deinstallieren und wieder neu zu installieren - wie iches auch schon früher öfters tun musste - dieses Problem hatte ich allerdings noch NIE

*TUT DAS NIEMALS
BESSER LADET EUCH DEN CLIENT NIEMALS RAUF  * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denn nach der deinstallation des Blasc Clients (und dessen) war mein *komplettes WOW    * inklusive aller AddOns komplett gelöscht

NICHTS WAR MEHR VORHANDEN, ja Ordner gab es noch in den AddOns aber KEINE dateien drinnen

*SO EIN MEGASCHEISS*

ich hoffe dem Blasc / Buffed Team fällt dazu etwas ein 

LieGrü
Riatta

*TOTAL VERZWEIFELT*


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (18. April 2007)

hast du BLASC in deinem WoW Verzeichnis installiert?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (18. April 2007)

Man installiert Blasc auch nicht ins WoW-Verzeichnis. Da ist es klar dass bei der Deinstallation das WoW-Verzeichnis gelöscht wird, so wies auch sein sollte...


----------



## Dormelosch (18. April 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Man installiert Blasc auch nicht ins WoW-Verzeichnis. Da ist es klar dass bei der Deinstallation das WoW-Verzeichnis gelöscht wird, so wies auch sein sollte...



Blödsinn! Sowas darf nicht passieren! Das wäre ja so als wenn ich BLASC ins Programmverzeichnis installieren würde und mir bei der Deinstallation das Programmverzeichnis komplett gelöscht wird. Und das ist nach diesem Posting auch noch theoretisch möglich. 

Man müsste sich informieren ob dafür dann sogar Buffed haftbar gemacht werden kann. Ich würde also Buffed ratend dieses Problem schnellstmöglich zu entfernen.

Leute sowas darf nicht passieren!!!! Sowas muss man vorher testen!!! Unglaublich!!!


----------



## Regnor (18. April 2007)

Normalerweise wird BLASC2 in das Verzeichnis „C:\Programme\buffed.de\BLASC“ installiert. Dieser Pfad wird auch vorgeschlagen. Du hattest eventuell dein BLASC2, wie es bei BLASC1 war, in dein WoW Verzeichnis Installieren. Dabei hast du jedoch nicht in das Unterverzeichnis „World of Warcraft\BLASC“ sondern direkt in dass World of Warcraft Verzeichnis installiert.

Als du nun BLASC2 deinstallieren wolltest trat folgendes Problem auf. Der UnInstaller in seiner Urform löscht das Verzeichnis (eigentlich C:\Programme\buffed.de\BLASC) nach der Deinstallation. Da du nun BLASC2 direkt in das WoW Verzeichnis installiert hast wurde ungünstigerweise das gesamte World of Warcraft Verzeichnis mit gelöscht.

Als uns diese Problematik bewusst wurde haben wir ein Update Online gestellt welches diese Problematik entschärfen. Es wurden Sicherheitsabfragen eingefügt und der Uninstaller löscht unbekannte Dateien in seinem Verzeichnis nicht mehr. 

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Riatta (18. April 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird BLASC2 in das Verzeichnis „C:\Programme\buffed.de\BLASC“ installiert. Dieser Pfad wird auch vorgeschlagen. Du hattest eventuell dein BLASC2, wie es bei BLASC1 war, in dein WoW Verzeichnis Installieren. Dabei hast du jedoch nicht in das Unterverzeichnis „World of Warcraft\BLASC“ sondern direkt in dass World of Warcraft Verzeichnis installiert.



Ich habe mein BLASC2 in den vorgeschlagenen Ordner also auf C installiert da dies ja noch ausdrücklich bei der Installation dabeisteht
Und trotzdem wurde OHNE Sicherheitsabfrage alles gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2007)

Riatta schrieb:


> Ich habe mein BLASC2 in den vorgeschlagenen Ordner also auf C installiert da dies ja noch ausdrücklich bei der Installation dabeisteht
> Und trotzdem wurde OHNE Sicherheitsabfrage alles gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was bei einer aktualisierten Version nie passiert wäre. Außerdem wird nur Laufwerk C Vorgeschlagen, das Vorgeschlagene Verzeichnis lautet C:\Programme\buffed\BLASC


----------



## Eisengrind (21. April 2007)

Bei mir hieß es: Crogramme/WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

